# No Dolomite



## srcfxc (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't get Dolomite Lime in my area. What can I use as a substitute? Can I use the Pelitized lime that home depot sells? Plaster of paris? 
Thanks,
-steve


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

No way for plaster of paris,dont know abt what pelitized is though.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Dolomite is added for the iron content, so you can add basically any other type of reddish clay out there to get the same effect. Just get small dime sized balls of clay and put it into the substrate all over the place.

By the way your thread title "No Dolomite" reminds me of a stupid old joke.

*Stupid Old Joke*

The question: "What is red and invisible?" and when they simply can't get it right you answer...
Answer: "NO TOMATO!"

Hmmm......


----------



## srcfxc (Jun 16, 2007)

Tanan said:


> No way for plaster of paris,dont know abt what pelitized is though.


Maybe I can get some great casts of my fish. Just Kidding.

I guess I should have specified. I've got 4 other planted/soil based tanks that are about 1 - 1.5 yrs old. This is the longest I've been able to keep any planted tank going so far. For that I have to thank you guys here and Mrs. Walstad. I have well water that is soft and acidic. The soil I bought is the $1.49 bag from Home depot.

I want to setup a new 29g tank. For my new tank I thought I should add something to the soil at startup. Unfortunately, I can't find any dolomite lime around me. I remember reading something about someone using Plaster of Paris to help fix ph in a tank. I can get some crushed coral from my lfs. Can I/should I use that? That would only provide Ca though.


----------



## srcfxc (Jun 16, 2007)

Dolomite reminds me of old Blacksplotation films.

I guess I need to do more studying. I though it was for the k, ca, and ma. Clay hmmm, so a pottery supply store now.
Thanks,
-steve



Zapins said:


> Dolomite is added for the iron content, so you can add basically any other type of reddish clay out there to get the same effect. Just get small dime sized balls of clay and put it into the substrate all over the place.
> 
> By the way your thread title "No Dolomite" reminds me of a stupid old joke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, you are right it does have those minerals in it too. But that is the great thing about clay (that I neglected to mention in the first post due to a lapse in memory) as a substitute for dolomite. You can make mini-balls of clay with calcium, K, etc... inside them. They will release nutrients slowly over time, just like the dolomite.

On the other hand, you might just want to special order some dolomite from a LFS or buy some from ebay or one of the sponsors online.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

srcfxc said:


> I can't get Dolomite Lime in my area. What can I use as a substitute? Can I use the Pelitized lime that home depot sells? Plaster of paris?
> Thanks,
> -steve


Pellitized lime from Home Depot sounds just fine.


----------



## srcfxc (Jun 16, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> Pellitized lime from Home Depot sounds just fine.


Should I crush it or just mix pellets with soil?


----------

